# Low protein diet?



## lindatooo (Aug 30, 2005)

I know you wonderful foks will help me.

Very dear friend had come up with tremendously high protein levels in his urine.  Usual is in the hundreds his came back over 4000 - of course his wife is beserk trying to figure out how to feed him to help this and he is going to see a Neprologist soon (a four letter word if ever I heard one - he can't get in to see one until the 14th)

What to feed him?  He only has one Kidney - he has recently been diagnosed with Spinal Meningitis (viral, not bacterial - whiew) and I know that's probably part of the problem.  But does anyone know of anything dietary she can do to help?

My thought was to stay with either white foods  (rice, potatoes, root vegeies), acidic, tomato and leafy greens and heavy fiber stuff like broccoli and to stay away from meats, cheeses and milk.  Any other thoughts - am I waaaay off base?

Thanks in advance for all the help I know I'll get!

2


----------



## kyles (Aug 30, 2005)

He's been through the wars hasn't he? It's not something I have any experience in, but this looked a fabulous web site, and you are right on the money with your suggestions, according to this:- http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs10.htm

Another one, written by patients with kidney disease is http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/3265/lowp.html

If I were your friend, I would be inclined to see if she can speak to the nephrologists secretary to see if there is any advice they can give in the mean time, just to be on the safe side.


----------

